# Driver needed



## balram (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey,
In continuation, would anyone know where to get a driver and what it would cost?


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you have your own car, would they be bringing their own car ? How long would they be on duty for ? Will you provide accommodation, would it just be to work twice a day (i.e car lift) etc... depends on a lot of factors.

I had arranged a driver via gulf news a few months ago, with my car - 8-9 hours work after lunch for 1500 AED a month. He had his license for 2 years but after an hour of driving me around I gave him 50 AED and sent him on his way, the level of driving was ATROCIOUS and had me clinging on for dear life and bracing for impact at several times during our short journey.. though I guess being from India you are probably used to that  Tried another chap thru recommendations of friends and he ended up crashing the car on the second day... since then I just drive myself.

I would suggest hiring someone with their own car if I was looking for one again, will be more expensive though but depends what you need it for.


----------



## balram (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks ComS - I will need a driver till I get my own license - so although I will get the car , I will need the driver.Ure right-I was in Dubai last week to set up the office etc and the driving is no different than here in India 
Which would you recommend as a good source ? Gulf news or word of mouth?


Do you have your own car, would they be bringing their own car ? How long would they be on duty for ? Will you provide accommodation, would it just be to work twice a day (i.e car lift) etc... depends on a lot of factors.

I had arranged a driver via gulf news a few months ago, with my car - 8-9 hours work after lunch for 1500 AED a month. He had his license for 2 years but after an hour of driving me around I gave him 50 AED and sent him on his way, the level of driving was ATROCIOUS and had me clinging on for dear life and bracing for impact at several times during our short journey.. though I guess being from India you are probably used to that  Tried another chap thru recommendations of friends and he ended up crashing the car on the second day... since then I just drive myself.

I would suggest hiring someone with their own car if I was looking for one again, will be more expensive though but depends what you need it for.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Gulf news would be your best bet but if you know people here, nothing beats references especially when it comes to handing over the keys to your pride and joy...


----------



## midoyle (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Balram -

Sorry that this message is so long after you posted, but I'm in the same situation and would love to hear your experience. We're looking for a driver for a car-lift sun-thurs dubai-abu dhabi.

Really appreciate any advice you could share.
Thanks!


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

*Driver Needed*

We need a driver for a week at least to drive from Mirdif to Sharjah University City and back twice a day (7.15am, and then 3-4pm). We can provide the car. Any suggestions, references would be appreciated. Thanks. C


----------



## abdul.dubai (Oct 21, 2010)

*hi friend*

hi its me abdul i have uae driving licence.if u need driver i am avalabe


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Any reviews on our friend Abdul then? We'll be looking for a driver real soon - so reviews are much appreciated.


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

My man Umar is excellent.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC_Guy said:


> My man Umar is excellent


A rough idea of cost and work rules/ethics etc? Will he be alright a car that I supply?


----------

